# Ich brauch jetzt, genau jetzt Hilfe!!!!



## moole (4. Feb 2004)

Hab hier ein kleines Java-Prog und will das aber so haben das es diese Dateien in eine bestehende Arbeitsmappe öffnet, sprich, ich bin in Excel und hab einen Button für diese Datei(#!? keine Ahnung wie das geht) aber ich will das dieses Jave-Prog mir die Dateien in eine bestimmte Mappe einfügt. 
Bitte helft mir.

HIER IST ES:

```
/*

Beschreibung:
Dieses Skript schreibt die Namen
der Dateien aus dem aktuellen
Verzeichniss in eine neue Excel-Arbeitsmappe.

*/

var z = 1; // Zeilen-Zählvariable für Excel
var pfad = "."; // Pfad aus dem die Dateinamen geholt werden sollen

var fso = WScript.CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
var wsh = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell");
var ordner = fso.GetFolder(wsh.ExpandEnvironmentStrings(pfad));
var fc = new Enumerator(ordner.Files);

var xl = WScript.CreateObject("Excel.Application"); // Neue Excel-Instanz holen
var neu = xl.workbooks.Add; // Neue Arbeitsmappe hinzufügen
xl.visible = true; // Excel sichtbar machen

while( !fc.atEnd() )
{
    var datei = fc.item();
    xl.cells(z,1).value = datei.name;
    
    fc.moveNext();
    z = z + 1;
}

WScript.Quit(0);
```


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

1. das ist kein Java
2. Ich brauche jetzt, genau jetzt Geld!


----------



## moole (4. Feb 2004)

was ist es dann?????


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Feb 2004)

moole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist es dann?????


javascript >verschoben<


----------

